# The Unova Clan



## Nelson6721 (Apr 12, 2011)

The Unova Clan​




Victini, the Victory Pokemon, and
our brand new mascot!​
By the output of a random chain of events you, either accidently or intentionally, clicked on this thread.  So, enjoy your visit.

In the Unova clan we strive to help each other in training our Pokémon.  Our ultimate goal is to become top dog in the three main competetive centers: the Battle Subway, the Global Battle Union, and, ultimately, the Nintendo VGC Tournaments (tell me if I'm saying it wrong).
Rules​
Constraint: We will not tolerate any cursing above the level of "shut up" or "stupid". If you curse, you will be kicked out immediately.
Fair play: Absolutely no discussion of any cheating device. No PokeSav, no Action Replay, no R4, no nothing.
Enjoyment: Know each other, and enjoy yourself! Oh, but you still cannot post spam.
Do not break any of the rules or you will be kicked out of the Unova Clan.

Members​
*Jake*-GB
White, 2279-5363-5106

*Javier*-GB
White, 0690-4621-4856

*Birdman*-GB
Black, 3997-5797-8291

*Clyde*-GB
White, 4083-4945-8859

*Aubrey*-GB
White, 2966-8192-6858

Rankings​
Our Clan has a ranking system. The ranks are based on "ranked" in-game items like PokeBalls or Potions. The ranks are as follows, and you complete "achievments" (more on those later) to move up the ranks.

*Poke Ball* No Achievments completed
*Great Ball* 1 to Achievments 
*Ultra Ball* 5 to 9 Achievments
*Master Ball* 10 or more Achievments

Achievments​
Achivements are various tasks that you complete to move up in rank. Some schievments might include joining before a certain date, or even becoming number one in the Battle Subway. If you have completed an achievment, please post which achievment you have completed.

*Worth 1 Achievment*

Join the clan before 5/4/2011
Complete 1 or more lines in the Battle Subway
Have a GBU Rating of at least 1600

*Worth 2 Achievments*

Complete 4 or more lines in the Battle Subway
Have a GBU Rating of at least 1800
Become at least #3 in the GBU

*Worth 3 Achievments*

Complete all of the lines in the Battle Subway
Become #1 in the WiFi Train
Become #1 in the GBU

Joining the Unova Clan​
Anyone can join, just use the basic form below.  Use one form for each of your games.
  Game: [Black, White]
  Name: [Example]
  Friend Code: [0000-0000-0000]
So, for example, if you have one Black version, and one White, you use one form for each game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2011)

Meh, I suppose I'll join.
I've always wanted to have fun decimating people in online but have never won many battles.

EDIT:
*Game*: White
*Name*: Jake
*FC*: 2279-5963-5106

Nelson, would you be willing to evaluate my team?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 12, 2011)

Herro.

Game: White
Name: Javier
FC: 0690 4621 4856


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2011)

Can I join? 

Game: Black
Name: Birdman
FC: 3997-5797-8291

Also, a question. The competitive things in Unova aren't limited to Gen. 5 pokémon, right? So why limit the discussion to Gen. 5 pokémon only instead of opening it to all generation, but with Gen. 5 included and the focus being on things in the fifth generation?

On that note: I'd _like_ to transfer my competitive team to Black, but I'd like to keep a copy of it on the fourth generation games as well. If anybody who could clone for me would be willing to do so, I'd be _much_ obliged.


----------



## Nelson6721 (Apr 13, 2011)

> On that note: I'd _like_ to transfer my competitive team to Black, but I'd like to keep a copy of it on the fourth generation games as well. If anybody who could clone for me would be willing to do so, I'd be _much_ obliged.


Well, considering that Gen. 4 _is_ (forgive me if I offend you) outdated, I think it would be fine for you to transfer without cloning. As many people there are still playing Gen. 4, there are most likely even more playing Gen. 5. So, I think you should transfer without cloning.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

To become top dawg we have to have lots of victories; Victini is the victory Pokemon.
Which is why I vote Victini for mascot.


----------



## Nelson6721 (Apr 14, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> To become top dawg we have to have lots of victories; Victini is the victory Pokemon.
> Which is why I vote Victini for mascot.


:huh: Good point. I like that. Let's see what everybody else thinks about that!


----------



## Glace (Apr 15, 2011)

Game: White
Name: Clyde
Friend Code: 4083 - 4945 - 8859


----------



## Nelson6721 (Apr 15, 2011)

*The Unova Clan: News*

I am considering a status system with ranks, including Early Bird, Veteran, Leader, and Grandmaster. Any input will be appreciated. Early Birds are exclusive members that joined during the first three weeks after the clan's founding.  Veterans have at least a 50% win record or are Early Birds with at least a 45% win record. Leaders have at least an 80% win record alone or are Early Birds with at least a 75% win record. Grandmasters have at least a 90% win record or are Early Birds with at least an 85% win record. Basically, being an Early Bird makes it easier to obtain status. Tell me what you think, and I'll implement it if you like it.


----------



## Silver (Apr 17, 2011)

Game: White
Name: Aubrey
FC: 2966 8192 6858

I'm joining even though I don't have Wi-Fi atm (I CAN STILL JOIN RIGHT?)


----------



## Nelson6721 (Apr 18, 2011)

Silver Panic said:


> Game: White
> Name: Aubrey
> FC: 2966 8192 6858
> 
> I'm joining even though I don't have Wi-Fi atm (I CAN STILL JOIN RIGHT?)


That could be a bit difficult.  You kinda need Wi-Fi to use the Global Link and do Wi-Fi battles.  But, there's no rule _against_ you joining, so...

welcome!


----------



## Nelson6721 (May 4, 2011)

[bump]


----------



## Nelson6721 (May 4, 2011)

The Unova Clan has locked in its new mascot, Victini, the victory Pokemon! Thank you for your votes!


----------



## DarkAura (May 18, 2011)

can i join? my pokemon are decently strong,( and i had my PKMN white for a week,)

*Game:*White
*Name:*Artemis
*FC:*(still awaiting)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 18, 2019)

HEY! Keldeo isn't on this poll >/ That puffles my jiggers lol

He's one of my favorite legendary Pokemon :) He's A UNICORN, and I love unicorns. :3

I even named myself 'Keldela' on white 2 lol

All that aside now.....

UNOVA's got an awesome clan, its one of my favorite regions, so count me in :)

Just.....*please try not to ditch my lovely keldeo so much in the future :P Unicorns are made of awesome and manliness, you know.*


----------

